# Seguimento - Novembro 2005



## Dan (2 Nov 2005 às 00:00)

A máxima hoje foi de 14,2ºC. No entanto, não há de descer a temperatura esta noite, neste momento ainda 13,3ºC.


----------



## Antonio (2 Nov 2005 às 10:08)

O dia em Lisboa está com muitas nuvens dispersas, que deixam passar o sol, mas vem aí uma carga de água esta tarde, como se pode ver no satélite.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2005 às 12:23)

Por aqui, é possível ver o sol através de um stratus que cobre a totalidade do céu.
A temperatura subiu até aos 15,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Nov 2005 às 19:47)

Hoje tem estado a chover durante boa parte do dia. Agora tenho 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2005 às 19:51)

Hoje a máxima registou-se durante a noite com 13,7ºC e a mínima ainda não ocorreu, pois a temperatura não para de descer desde esta manhã  
Agora 8,6ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Fil (3 Nov 2005 às 22:21)

Deve estar a nevar no topo da Serra da Estrela. Ás 21h estavam 3.2ºC nas Penhas Douradas com 2.9mm de precipitação por isso 600m mais acima só pode estar a nevar. De qualquer maneira, deve ser pouca coisa.


----------



## GranNevada (4 Nov 2005 às 10:27)

Já se vê neve (muito pouca) na Manzaneda , a 1700 m. de altitude !

http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp?id=21&idioma=galego


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2005 às 10:40)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Já se vê neve (muito pouca) na Manzaneda , a 1700 m. de altitude !
> 
> http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp?id=21&idioma=galego



Bom sinal só espero que este ano se bata o record de novo no país vizinho, já que eles no Inverno passado tiveram mais neve acumulada e periodos de frio do que o UK!


----------



## Antonio (4 Nov 2005 às 11:57)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bom sinal só espero que este ano se bata o record de novo no país vizinho, já que eles no Inverno passado tiveram mais neve acumulada e periodos de frio do que o UK!


Pois, isto desde a "bomba Antónia" nunca mais foi a mesma coisa!   

Já viram o que deve estar a chover em Marruecos???


----------



## Seringador (4 Nov 2005 às 12:48)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Pois, isto desde a "bomba Antónia" nunca mais foi a mesma coisa!
> 
> Já viram o que deve estar a chover em Marruecos???



Bem precisam e estas frentes a chegarem tão a Sul só pode ser um sinal de um Inverno à antiga


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2005 às 22:21)

Esta noite a temperatura ora sobe, ora desce. Já esteve nos 3,6ºC, agora marca 4,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2005 às 22:56)

Depois de ter chegado aos 2,3ºC, agora registo 3,4ºC.


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2005 às 01:16)

Ás 00h Lamas de Mouro estava com 1.5ºC e 0.1mm de precipitação  :neve: 

Aqui em minha casa agora tenho 2.2ºC  :ceulimpo:


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2005 às 10:13)

Ás 07h Lamas de Mouro estava com -0.8ºC e era a localidade mais fria do país. Miranda do Douro com -0.7ºC ás 06h e Bragança com 0.0ºC ás 07h vinham logo a seguir. Depois vem um monte de localidades com temperatura inferior a 5ºC, quase todas no norte e interior centro.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2005 às 11:58)

Mais uma manhã de geada, hoje um pouco mais intensa que ontem.
É pena não estar disponível o valor de temperatura da estação meteorológica de Bragança. Às sete horas, Miranda do Douro tinha -1,7ºC e Carrazeda de Anciães tinha -1,6ºC. Aqui em casa o valor de temperatura mínima também foi mais baixo que o de ontem.


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2005 às 17:41)

Logo hoje é que a estação automática tinha que deixar de funcionar   

Ás 06h Braga era junto com Leiria a 8º cidade mais fria do país com 1.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2005 às 14:50)

Começou agora a chover, mas a temperatura ainda está muito elevada (13,1ºC).


----------



## GranNevada (8 Nov 2005 às 15:18)

Já levo 13 mm. hoje . A temp. baixou de 16,6 de manhã para os 11,7 agora mesmo . Continua a chover .
A Manzaneda está toda branquinha e logo à noite e amanhã o Gerês também vai ficar ...
Primeira nevada do ano nas montanhas . Ainda bem !!!


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2005 às 16:10)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Já levo 13 mm. hoje . A temp. baixou de 16,6 de manhã para os 11,7 agora mesmo . Continua a chover .
> A Manzaneda está toda branquinha e logo à noite e amanhã o Gerês também vai ficar ...
> Primeira nevada do ano nas montanhas . Ainda bem !!!



Na Manzaneda está a nevar e bem! 






Estão a cair farrapos (como se costuma dizer)   

Eu aqui em minha casa (760m) tenho 6.8ºC e uma grande ventania e chuva.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2005 às 17:21)

A temperatura continua a descer e a chuva a cair  
Agora 6,4ºC e chove (675 metros).

Esta noite deve cair a primeira nevada da temporada aqui perto na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Antonio (8 Nov 2005 às 22:31)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Na Manzaneda está a nevar e bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não vejo nada a foto está toda escura... :cry:


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 09:32)

Que excelentes ensembles! Os próximos 15 dias vão ser decisivos para a situação de uma boa Nevasca nas cotas mais altas do território!
Mostram a temperatura a 850hpa está abaixo da média, de facto vai ser fresco este Outono!


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 10:09)

Algumas fotos da neve desta noite.
São montes que ficam já em Espanha.





Este monte fica na fronteira, junto a Montesinho.





Mais aproximado.


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 10:42)

Bom sinal DAN, vais ser o nosso barómetro ... e fotografo da Neve e não sei pq tenho a sensação que vais utilizar muito a tua máquina fotográfica   
Um abraço


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 11:11)

Mais umas fotos, estas da Serra da Nogueira esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 11:13)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bom sinal DAN, vais ser o nosso barómetro ... e fotografo da Neve e não sei pq tenho a sensação que vais utilizar muito a tua máquina fotográfica
> Um abraço



Espero bem que sim  
Se for como o ano passdo, já não está mal 

Um abraço


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2005 às 11:34)

Participo pela primeira vez neste espaço, que descobri por acaso na internet. Resido nos arredores da Covilhã, a 775 metros de altitude numa das encostas da Serra da Estrela, mas virada a Norte, contrariamente a grande parte da cidade. Possuo um pequeno termómetro digital, que marca temperatura actual e guarda a mínima e a máxima, mas o sensor está no 2º piso da residência, bem acima do 1,5 metros recomendáveis, no entanto dá para ter uma ideia do ambiente.

Ás 8,30 horas marcava 6,5 graus e a mínima tinha ficado por 5,5.

Ontem pela tarde começou a nevar na Torre e pela webcam do Offshore percebe-se que ainda acumulou alguns centímetros.

Saudações serranas.

PS: A minha participação não vai ser assídua, mas prometo passar por cá sempre que possível.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 11:49)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Participo pela primeira vez neste espaço, que descobri por acaso na internet. Resido nos arredores da Covilhã, a 775 metros de altitude numa das encostas da Serra da Estrela, mas virada a Norte, contrariamente a grande parte da cidade. Possuo um pequeno termómetro digital, que marca temperatura actual e guarda a mínima e a máxima, mas o sensor está no 2º piso da residência, bem acima do 1,5 metros recomendáveis, no entanto dá para ter uma ideia do ambiente.
> 
> Ás 8,30 horas marcava 6,5 graus e a mínima tinha ficado por 5,5.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum!!.
Aqui está a foto da webcam da Torre às 11h.


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 13:42)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Bem-vindo ao fórum!!.
> Aqui está a foto da webcam da Torre às 11h.



Bem vindo Serrano!

Mais um ponto de Obervação Dan  , podes fornecer o link da Webcam? 

As temperaturas actuais são assim:




depois da Lua a 16 vão estar assim:




O que é que se está a formar a NE da europa?...


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2005 às 13:49)

> Mais um ponto de Obervação Dan  , podes fornecer o link da Webcam?



Aqui está:
http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 13:57)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui está:
> http://www.offshore.pt/neve/snowspot.php?spot=1



Obrigado,

Boas


----------



## Antonio (9 Nov 2005 às 13:58)

Obrigado Dan, pelas fotos da geada, do gelo e da neve no Montesinho. Espectacular!!!


----------



## Antonio (9 Nov 2005 às 14:13)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Que excelentes ensembles! Os próximos 15 dias vão ser decisivos para a situação de uma boa Nevasca nas cotas mais altas do território!
> Mostram a temperatura a 850hpa está abaixo da média, de facto vai ser fresco este Outono!


É possível explicares um pouco o que significa a temperatura a 850hpa? Penso equivaler à temperatura a cerca de 3000 metros de altitude...

Relativamente às medidas do lado direito do g´rafico, penso ser a chuva previsível em mm no Porto, não?

Já agora, haverá um gráfico destes para Lisboa?...


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 15:21)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> É possível explicares um pouco o que significa a temperatura a 850hpa? Penso equivaler à temperatura a cerca de 3000 metros de altitude...
> 
> Relativamente às medidas do lado direito do g´rafico, penso ser a chuva previsível em mm no Porto, não?
> 
> Já agora, haverá um gráfico destes para Lisboa?...



As temperaturas a 850hpa são a 1500m, no lado esquerdo tens a coluna dos ºC  e do lado direito a precipitação em mm.

A linha azul é a linha da precipitação da plot, eqnuanto a branca é o ensemnble, i.e. o resultado de todos os calculos isto tanto para a precipitação e temperatura. 

Tinha-me esquecido aqui vai:





Depois vais ao link: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html
clicas em " Weitere Diagramme  "(lado esquero gráficos) e depois escolhes no centro europa e acedes à página com a selecção das cidades no lado esquerdo.


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2005 às 17:21)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Não vejo nada a foto está toda escura... :cry:



Pois, só dá para ver algo durante o dia. Quando eu meti via-se claramente os flocos bem grandes a cair!



			
				Serrano disse:
			
		

> Participo pela primeira vez neste espaço, que descobri por acaso na internet. Resido nos arredores da Covilhã, a 775 metros de altitude numa das encostas da Serra da Estrela, mas virada a Norte, contrariamente a grande parte da cidade. Possuo um pequeno termómetro digital, que marca temperatura actual e guarda a mínima e a máxima, mas o sensor está no 2º piso da residência, bem acima do 1,5 metros recomendáveis, no entanto dá para ter uma ideia do ambiente.
> 
> Ás 8,30 horas marcava 6,5 graus e a mínima tinha ficado por 5,5.
> 
> ...



Bemvindo, passas a ser o nosso corresponsal na Serra da Estrela!    Imagino que onde vives deve ser mais frio que na cidade da Covilhã.


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2005 às 17:28)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mais umas fotos, estas da Serra da Nogueira esta manhã.



Belas fotos, mas sinceramente estava a espera de bem mais neve por lá


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2005 às 18:02)

Ela virá Fil depois da Lua cheia  
Isto promete


----------



## Antonio (9 Nov 2005 às 22:05)

Promete sim!  e parece que começa já no Sábado!!!

Seringador, já agora, o que quer dizer plot no gráfico? Obrigado pelas explicações e dicas.

É impressionante a potência do presente Anticiclone de *1040 hPA*, no entanto parece que se irá deslocar. Se calhar, se estivesse centrado nos Açores, resistiria melhor às superfícies frontais, não?


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 11:17)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Promete sim!  e parece que começa já no Sábado!!!
> 
> Seringador, já agora, o que quer dizer plot no gráfico? Obrigado pelas explicações e dicas.
> 
> É impressionante a potência do presente Anticiclone de *1040 hPA*, no entanto parece que se irá deslocar. Se calhar, se estivesse centrado nos Açores, resistiria melhor às superfícies frontais, não?



Plot é um termo para o resultado fibnal nos vários cenários de previsão, uma plot um dia ou uma hora, dependendo do modelo.

Mas queremos esse anticiclone a SW dos Açores ou a Sul da Gronelândia....


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2005 às 12:17)

Covilhã

Datos próprios: 9/11/2005

TMáx: 12,4
Tmín: 5,5

Esta noite tenho marcado 5 graus como mínima e às 8,30 estavam 6,5 graus.

As previsões apontam neve para sábado a partir dos 1.500 metros e para domingo a partir dos 1.200 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 12:55)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Covilhã
> 
> Datos próprios: 9/11/2005
> 
> ...



Boas Serrano,

Eu baixava a cota para 1000m, já que todos os modelos apontam para os 0ºC a 1500m na parte Norte do Território, pelo que dependendo da espessura e do local, os fluxos de ar frio associado a essa espessura podem fazer diminuir a temperatura e quanto mais elevado mais instável ficam essas massas de ar... a ver vamos pq vou estar no Marão (a 900m) se Deus quiser !   

Estou mais interessado no padrão que todods os modelos fiáveis apontam, para o fim do mês, para preparar o início de Dezembro.  
Pela primeira vez nesta altura do ano vi a linha dos 492dam sobre a Gronelândia o que é impressionante em Novembro, mas bom indicador para o desenvolvimento do Ant. da Gronelândia... heheheh venha ele ... quem  ... o General INVERNO!!!


----------



## Antonio (10 Nov 2005 às 13:38)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pela primeira vez nesta altura do ano vi a linha dos 492dam sobre a Gronelândia o que é impressionante em Novembro, mas bom indicador para o desenvolvimento do Ant. da Gronelândia...



Oh rapaz explica aí o que são os 492dam... Ou então indica um mapa... 
Bem hajas!


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 14:35)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Oh rapaz explica aí o que são os 492dam... Ou então indica um mapa...
> Bem hajas!



A Linha 492, ou a 528, 534,540, etc, reside na diferença da  entre aespessura 1000 -500mb é medida na unidade de dezenas de metros.

Como o ar se comporta quase como um gás ideal e, a distância vertical é proporcional ao excesso do volume de uma área numa superfície especificada, a espessura entre dois níveis da pressão é proporcional à temperatura média do ar entre aqueles níveis. Assim,  valores baixos de espessura significam  ar relativamente frio. 
A linha 540 é destacada, desde que esta linha começou a ser usada frequentemente, em geral indica a divisão entre a chuva e a neve para baixas altitudes. Quando ocorrer precipitação, onde a espessura está abaixo de 540dam, é geralmente de neve. Se a espessura estiver acima de 540dam, é geralmente chuva (ou "sleet" se o ar ao lado da superfície for abaixo de zero). Portanto quanto mais baixo melhor, normalmente a linha 528dam é neve na superfície, mas já se tem detectado casos (mais raros) que neva na superfície a 534dam.
Não sei se me fiz entender?  
Tens aqui o exemplo que mencionei, repara no cimo do H sobre a Gronelândia
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2005 às 16:42)

Aqui em minha casa no dia de hoje: 4.3ºC / 13.0ºC

Muito vento que não deixou a temperatura descer mais. No entanto na estação meteorologica a minima foi de 2.8º


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2005 às 17:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui em minha casa no dia de hoje: 4.3ºC / 13.0ºC
> 
> Muito vento que não deixou a temperatura descer mais. No entanto na estação meteorologica a minima foi de 2.8º



Pena Fil, mas ela vai descer no fim de semana


----------



## Antonio (10 Nov 2005 às 23:33)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> A Linha 492, ou a 528, 534,540, etc, reside na diferença da  entre aespessura 1000 -500mb é medida na unidade de dezenas de metros.
> 
> Como o ar se comporta quase como um gás ideal e, a distância vertical é proporcional ao excesso do volume de uma área numa superfície especificada, a espessura entre dois níveis da pressão é proporcional à temperatura média do ar entre aqueles níveis. Assim,  valores baixos de espessura significam  ar relativamente frio.
> A linha 540 é destacada, desde que esta linha começou a ser usada frequentemente, em geral indica a divisão entre a chuva e a neve para baixas altitudes. Quando ocorrer precipitação, onde a espessura está abaixo de 540dam, é geralmente de neve. Se a espessura estiver acima de 540dam, é geralmente chuva (ou "sleet" se o ar ao lado da superfície for abaixo de zero). Portanto quanto mais baixo melhor, normalmente a linha 528dam é neve na superfície, mas já se tem detectado casos (mais raros) que neva na superfície a 534dam.
> ...


Obrigadão pela explicação!
Já tinha pensado várias vezes o que eram aquela linhas tracejadas no mapa de isóbaras que indicaste, julgava que tinha a ver com a corrente de jacto, mas estava bem enganado.
Explicaste a relação entre os "dam" e a forma de precipitação ser de chuva ou neve, no entanto na mensagem anterior referiste que um "dam" muito baixo também é um indicador dum Anticiclone (na Groenlândia); é assim?


----------



## Seringador (11 Nov 2005 às 10:15)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Obrigadão pela explicação!
> Já tinha pensado várias vezes o que eram aquela linhas tracejadas no mapa de isóbaras que indicaste, julgava que tinha a ver com a corrente de jacto, mas estava bem enganado.
> Explicaste a relação entre os "dam" e a forma de precipitação ser de chuva ou neve, no entanto na mensagem anterior referiste que um "dam" muito baixo também é um indicador dum Anticiclone (na Groenlândia); é assim?



Sim pq como referi a Dam é a diferença entre 1000-500mb mas, é uma relação entre a circulação massas de ar mas, se estiver associada a uma frente ou depressão onde ocorra precipitação e chama-se dam por ser o indicador que relaciona estes dois aspectos


----------



## Serrano (11 Nov 2005 às 11:05)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados Próprios de 10/11/2005:

TMáx: 13,9
TMín: 5,0

Esta noite registei de mínima 2,9 e às 8,30 estavam 4,5.

Como estou na encosta, as mínimas não são demasiado baixas em noites anticiclónicas, os recordes da zona costumam ficar para a zona próxima ao rio Zêzere. Claro que nesta análise não estou a incluir o Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela, porque as mínimas na Nave de Santo António, Covão D'Ametade, Vale do Rossim, devem ser interessantes.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2005 às 14:05)

Eu agora em minha casa tenho 7.3ºC e a descer desde as 13h quando atingi a máxima de 9.3ºC. Está MUITO vento que deve deixar a sensação termica perto de 0ºC!

A minima foi de 3.8ºC (1.7ºC na estação).


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2005 às 17:19)

Esta tarde, a 1300m (Serra da Nogueira), estava a chover e também caíram uns aguaceiros de graupel. É provável que caia alguma neve por lá esta noite.


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2005 às 18:22)

Eu agora tenho 4.8ºC.

Em Montalegre ás 17h já estavam com 2.8ºC! Lá vai nevar de certeza!


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2005 às 20:27)

O I.M. põs o Minho, Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior em alerta amarelo por neve a partir dos 900m...


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2005 às 03:18)

Bem, parece que afinal não nevou nem vai nevar grande coisa em Portugal, principalmente devido á ausência de precipitação... Eu aqui tenho 1.3ºC com céu pouco nublado   

Até agora nevou na Serra da Estrela, Gerês, Barroso, Larouco, Marão e pouco mais...


----------



## Zoelae (13 Nov 2005 às 03:36)

Oi fil como é k estão os ceus neste momento aí em Bragança?


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2005 às 08:32)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi fil como é k estão os ceus neste momento aí em Bragança?



Á hora que perguntaste estava céu quase limpo, agora ás 08:30 está encoberto mas a temperatura subiu muito e tenho agora 3.7ºC. A ver se neva pelo menos nas montanhas...


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2005 às 10:47)

Começaram agora a cair as primeiras gotas


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2005 às 14:22)

Não passou de alguns aguaceiros de neve


----------



## Zoelae (13 Nov 2005 às 15:07)

Lá para Miranda do Douro deve estar a Nevar e na Beira Alta também, a temperatura está mesmo baixa e está a ocorrer precipitação, nesses sítios.


----------



## Zoelae (13 Nov 2005 às 15:41)

Aqui em Lisboa embora tivesse amanhecido com sol, neste momento o céu tem o aspecto de um típico dia de neve é pena não estar assim em todo o país.


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2005 às 15:52)

Na Guarda esteve a nevar e ainda está debilmente, assim como noutras localidades da Beira Interior. Talvez tenha mesmo nevado em Miranda do Douro. Daqui de minha casa consigo ver neve em Montesinho, mas na cidade não vi sequer cair uma unica gota ou floco de neve   

Agora tenho 8.1ºC, até no Alentejo está mais frio


----------



## Metman (13 Nov 2005 às 22:13)

Parece que uma bolsa de ar frio se trasladou para o sul do país o que explica que faça mais frio em Portalegre que em outras localidades mais altas do norte. A zona da Guarda / Serra da Estrela levou a melhor parte


----------



## Antonio (13 Nov 2005 às 22:36)

Pela imagem de radar desta noite, parece mesmo que o centro de baixas pressões está algures no Alentejo...


----------



## Antonio (13 Nov 2005 às 22:56)

Já repararam no que tem trovejado sobre o mar a Oeste e a Sul de Portugal? Aqui em Lisboa não vi raio nenhum até agora


----------



## Zoelae (14 Nov 2005 às 04:01)

Esta noite está mt estranha


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2005 às 10:28)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 13/11/2005

TMáx: 5,9
TMín: 3,0

Ontem, e no local onde faço as observações, ainda se viram por aqui alguns flocos de neve misturados com chuva. A Serra da Estrela tem neve bem visível a partir dos 1.200 metros, mesmo na encosta mais soalheira.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Nov 2005 às 16:50)

Alguém sabe que condições havia em Janeiro de 1997 para ocorrer um nevão daquela amplitude? Gostava de saber...


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2005 às 17:28)

A cobertura de gelo no hemisfério Norte foi actualizada e reparem no frio do Norte e lembrem-se que o Novembro do ano passado foi um dos mais frescos em decada...   
Que diferença!    

Mar da Gronelândia
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/today/AMSR.GreenlandSea.20051114.gif
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/yesterday/older/AMSR.GreenlandSea.20041115.gif

Gronelândia-Islândia
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/today/AMSR.DenmarkStrait.20051114.gif
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/yesterday/older/AMSR.DenmarkStrait.20041115.gif

Área de Svalbard 
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/today/AMSR.Svalbard.20051114.gif
http://www.seaice.dk/iomasa/amsr/thin/yesterday/older/AMSR.Svalbard.20041115.gif

Mal posso esperar...


----------



## Antonio (14 Nov 2005 às 22:12)

Excelente informação!!! 

Realmente uma diferença notável face a 2004, dado estarmos ainda só no Outono...

Com todo esse frio na Groenlânda deverá haver boas condições parao desenvolvimento de um Anticiclone forte naquela zona que por vezes bloqueie ali a passagem de depressões, que assim possam cruzar Portugal.


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2005 às 14:05)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 14/11/2005

TMáx: 10,4
Tmín: 3,0

Hoje pelas 9 horas estavam 8,8 e a mínima registada era 8,5.

Na Serra da Estrela já existe pouca neve abaixo dos 1.600 metros, porque ontem derreteu muita devida ao nevoeiro, a alguma chuva e à subida da temperatura, ou seja a neve começa a ficar-se pelo local habitual dela durante a época fria.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2005 às 11:03)

Esta manhã invés de geada começou com um pouco de chuva fraca.
A temperatura mínima ficou pelos 2,4ºC.


----------



## Antonio (16 Nov 2005 às 13:33)

Aqui na minha morada em Lisboa a mínima foi de 13º


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2005 às 17:59)

Em minha casa:

Minima de 3.2ºC
Máxima de 11.9ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2005 às 20:43)

2,4ºC / 14,6ºC aqui em casa (2,4ºC / 15,6ºC na estação meteorológica).
8,2ºC neste momento.
Amanhã deve haver geada.


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2005 às 06:50)

Dan disse:
			
		

> 2,4ºC / 14,6ºC aqui em casa (2,4ºC / 15,6ºC na estação meteorológica).
> 8,2ºC neste momento.
> Amanhã deve haver geada.



Não vai haver geada porque o nosso amigo nevoeiro resolveu dar uma ar da sua graça. São as 6:50 e tenho aqui em minha casa 3.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2005 às 14:03)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não vai haver geada porque o nosso amigo nevoeiro resolveu dar uma ar da sua graça. São as 6:50 e tenho aqui em minha casa 3.6ºC.



Esta madrugada e manhã havia nevoeiro, o que impediu a descida da temperatura.
Mínima: 3,9ºC aqui e na estação meteorológica.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2005 às 14:09)

Por aqui a mínima foi 5,1 e de manhã também havia nevoeiro na Cova da Beira, mais na zona do Fundão.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2005 às 15:07)

Oi...eu queria vos perguntar se é possível obter os resultados dessas estações climatológicas "locais" que estão espalhadas pelo país, por exemplo, a que está mais perto da minha casa, aí no norte.


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2005 às 19:33)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi...eu queria vos perguntar se é possível obter os resultados dessas estações climatológicas "locais" que estão espalhadas pelo país, por exemplo, a que está mais perto da minha casa, aí no norte.



Não sei se entendi bem a tua pergunta, mas se queres saber as temperaturas a cada hora das estações automáticas do I.M. podes consulta-las no seu site aqui:

http://web.meteo.pt/observacao/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp

Não sei se é isso que queres.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2005 às 19:51)

7,6ºC e o céu nublado.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2005 às 21:13)

7,3ºC, céu limpo e o nevoeiro a começar a formar-se.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Nov 2005 às 00:37)

Não era isso,mas mesmo assim obrigado Dan.
É k há essas estações que aparecem no site do INM, mas há mtas mais k não sei se tb pertencem a ele. Eu sou do conselho de Vinhais e sei k há lá algumas. Algumas até nem estão próximo de localidades, mas sim no cimo de montes.
E era interessante ter acesso aos valores, mas n deve ser possível.


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2005 às 06:39)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Não era isso,mas mesmo assim obrigado Dan.
> É k há essas estações que aparecem no site do INM, mas há mtas mais k não sei se tb pertencem a ele. Eu sou do conselho de Vinhais e sei k há lá algumas. Algumas até nem estão próximo de localidades, mas sim no cimo de montes.
> E era interessante ter acesso aos valores, mas n deve ser possível.



Só se forem as do INAG, que só medem a precipitação, porque o I.M. para além dessas, só tem mais as manuais. As do INAG podes consulta-las aqui .


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2005 às 20:15)

Hoje o céu esteve sempre coberto e choveu um pouco de manhã. A temperatura variou entre 3,4ºC e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Seringador (19 Nov 2005 às 09:57)

Boas,

O General Inverno vai chegar com o 1º regimento no próximo fim de semana!!!!    
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!168!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2005111900!!/


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2005 às 00:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> O General Inverno vai chegar com o 1º regimento no próximo fim de semana!!!!
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!168!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2005111900!!/



Hehe veremos, não me admiraria nada se em vez do regimento chegasse um pelotão...  

Hoje o dia foi bastante ameno, eu tive uma minima de 7.0ºC e uma máxima de 11.0ºC. Neste momento tenho 7.6ºC e está a chover debilmente.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2005 às 12:51)

Hoje tem estado sempre coberto e choveu um pouco de manhã. A temperatura mínima foi de 7,2ºC (8,1ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2005 às 15:04)

Onde tem estado a chover mesmo muito tem sido no Alentejo e principalmente no Algarve, provavelmente a zona mais necessitada. Algumas localidades já devem passar dos 100mm desde ontem!!


----------



## Antonio (20 Nov 2005 às 23:01)

Em Lisboa tem chovido quase sem parar desde Sábado...


----------



## Zoelae (21 Nov 2005 às 02:48)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Só se forem as do INAG, que só medem a precipitação, porque o I.M. para além dessas, só tem mais as manuais. As do INAG podes consulta-las aqui .


Já encontrei as estações eram as do INAG.
Obrigado


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2005 às 12:11)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 20/11/2005

TMáx: 11,4
Tmín: 8,0

Esta noite a temperatura voltou a não baixar dos 8 graus e estamos com um tempo de aguaceiros, que se têm sucedido com alguma frequência.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (21 Nov 2005 às 13:16)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Hehe veremos, não me admiraria nada se em vez do regimento chegasse um pelotão...
> 
> Hoje o dia foi bastante ameno, eu tive uma minima de 7.0ºC e uma máxima de 11.0ºC. Neste momento tenho 7.6ºC e está a chover debilmente.



Parece que afinal vai chegar um Regimento!


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2005 às 14:09)

Aqui em Bragança, tudo vai depender da direcção do vento. No Natal passado, numa situação semelhante, com vento Norte, deu uns 70 cm em Burgos e aqui apenas alguns milímetros   





Com vento de Oeste pode cair alguma coisa, se vier de Norte


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2005 às 14:10)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 21/11/2005

TMáx: 11,4
Tmín: 8,5

Cerca das 14 horas, e no termómetro do automóvel, marcava 15 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã (500m), portanto, um pouco quente para a época.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2005 às 14:51)

Aqui também tem estado quente, principalmente nas mínimas.
Hoje, 6,2ºC / 14,9ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2005 às 18:16)

A máxima hoje acabou por ficar nos 14,9ºC.
10,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Zoelae (22 Nov 2005 às 19:51)

Estive a ver a foto e nevou pouco aí por Bragança, mas olha que aqui na parte mais ocidental do concelho de Vinhais, a essa altitude nevou mais um pouco


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2005 às 20:01)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Estive a ver a foto e nevou pouco aí por Bragança, mas olha que aqui na parte mais ocidental do concelho de Vinhais, a essa altitude nevou mais um pouco



Sim, nevou muito pouco na noite de 25 para 26 de Dezembro, apenas uma fina camada de alguns milímetros


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 00:29)

Esta noite a temperatura está a cair a um bom ritmo, já está nos 3,3ºC.


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2005 às 07:05)

Agora ás 07h tenho 2.9ºC e a minima aqui em minha casa foi de 0.3ºC. Na Guarda ás 06h tinham 0.0ºC e 0.1mm de precipitação


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 11:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Agora ás 07h tenho 2.9ºC e a minima aqui em minha casa foi de 0.3ºC. Na Guarda ás 06h tinham 0.0ºC e 0.1mm de precipitação



Não seria nevoeiro?
À mesma hora, Penhas Douradas tinha 4,4ºC e 27% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 11:00)

Hoje a mínima aqui foi de 1,2ºC (2,0ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2005 às 11:14)

Na Campeã foi 0,9 na estação devido mais ao bancos de nevoeiro no vale


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2005 às 14:15)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 22/11/2005

TMáx: 13,9
Tmín: 7,5

Nesta noite, o meu posto de observação baixou até aos 3,3, mas cerca das 9,30 horas passei num local um pouco mais elevado (a 850m) e o termómetro do automóvel baixou até a 1,5 graus.

Em relação ao Natal do ano passado, aqui também nevou... durante 15 minutos, por isso nem chegou a branquear!!!

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2005 às 16:32)

Para a Covilhã, nestas entradas de norte, deve ser ainda mais dificil haver precipitação devido a ter a Serra da Estrela, para além de todas as outras, a fazer de bloqueio e a "roubar" a precipitação toda.

Hoje em minha casa:

Máxima: 11.5ºC
Minima: 0.3ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 16:42)

Aqui, a máxima hoje chegou 13,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 22:51)

A próxima madrugada deve ser fresquinha   Esta noite a temperatura já chegou a 1,2ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 06:36)

São as 06:35 e em minha casa estão -2.1ºC. Nenhuma estação automática do I.M. está a funcionar


----------



## Snark (24 Nov 2005 às 07:32)

Ola a todos desde la meseta castellana.

La minima 0,1º


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 07:47)

Muita geada hoje de manhã. -2,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2005 às 11:37)

Ola a todos. Soy español y nuevo en este foro. No tengo mucha idea de escribir en portugués pero lo entiendo bien. Intentaré aprenderlo poco a poco. Mi familia es de una zona zamorana muy cercana a la frontera portuguesa de Petisqueira y Guadramil en la región de la Sierra de la Culebra. El pueblo se llama Figueruela de Arriba (por si alguien lo conoce) y está a escasos 25 kilómetros en línea recta de Bragança. Por eso me interesa mucho este foro que me acercará a la meteo de nuestros vecinos  

 Si os parece bien puedo aportaros los datos de Villardeciervos (al margen de los de la zona de Madrid). Este pueblo está a unos 15 kilómetros en línea recta del mío (a unos 40 km de Bragança), a 865 msnm, en la cara norte de la Sierra de la Culebra abierto al Valle del Tera. Es que en el mio no hay estaciones meteorológicas y yo no vivo allí  

 Un abrazo para todos. Espero que no os importe que escriba en español de momento


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2005 às 12:54)

Por cierto, la mínima de hoy en Villardeciervos (864 msnm) ha sido de -6,2 ºC . No está nada mal para estas alturas del año. Debo añadir que es una comarca bastante fría con una medía de temperaturas en enero de unos 2ºC y una media de las mínimas del mismo mes que se sitúa en -2,5 ºC. Y todo eso a poco más de 800 metros.  . Aún así no es de las más frías de España en términos absolutos. En precipitación se llega a los 800 mm anuales. En Mahide (a 5 km de mi pueblo) suben hasta los 850 mm. Nada que ver con la zona de Sanabria propiamente dicha (Ribadelago, Requejo, Lubián, Pias, Castromil) donde caen 1500 mm a una altitud de entre 980 (Pias) y 1040 (Castromil).
 Condiciones actules (a las 12 hora española):
 -Temperatura: 4,2 ºC
 -Humedad relativa 66%
 -Viento: Calma
 -Racha máxima de viento:7,4 km/h

 Un abrazo para todos


----------



## GranNevada (24 Nov 2005 às 12:59)

Antes de tudo Bem-vindo !

Puedes hablar en Español que todos lo entendemos ...


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2005 às 14:11)

Boas vindas aos colegas espanhóis.

No meu local de observação (Covilhã-775m) a mínima foi de 2,3 graus e havia geada nos locais abrigados, por isso, nos pontos mais propícios a acumular frio em noites deste tipo a temperatura deve ter sido negativa.

Neste momento, na Covilhã (cota dos 500m) estão 12 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 14:47)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Por cierto, la mínima de hoy en Villardeciervos (864 msnm) ha sido de -6,2 ºC . No está nada mal para estas alturas del año. Debo añadir que es una comarca bastante fría con una medía de temperaturas en enero de unos 2ºC y una media de las mínimas del mismo mes que se sitúa en -2,5 ºC. Y todo eso a poco más de 800 metros.  . Aún así no es de las más frías de España en términos absolutos. En precipitación se llega a los 800 mm anuales. En Mahide (a 5 km de mi pueblo) suben hasta los 850 mm. Nada que ver con la zona de Sanabria propiamente dicha (Ribadelago, Requejo, Lubián, Pias, Castromil) donde caen 1500 mm a una altitud de entre 980 (Pias) y 1040 (Castromil).
> Condiciones actules (a las 12 hora española):
> -Temperatura: 4,2 ºC
> -Humedad relativa 66%
> ...



Bem vindo ao Forum.

Vivo aqui em Bragança e por isso conheço a região da Sanábria, onde vou com alguma regularidade, tanto no Inverno como no Verão.
Quanto a Villardeciervos, fiquei impressionado com os valores de temperatura mínima que apresenta. Tive conhecimento que, em Janeiro de 1971, Villardeciervos registou -21,5ºC.

Um abraço.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 14:47)

Hoje, mesmo com sol, o dia tem sido fresco. Depois de uma mínima de -2,9ºC, a temperatura ainda não passou dos 7,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 15:16)

Aqui finalmente a minima foi de -2.8ºC e a máxima até agora de 6.3ºC, bastante baixa tendo em conta que o céu está completamente limpo. Agora tenho 5.9ºC.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2005 às 16:27)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Bem vindo ao Forum.
> 
> Vivo aqui em Bragança e por isso conheço a região da Sanábria, onde vou com alguma regularidade, tanto no Inverno como no Verão.
> Quanto a Villardeciervos, fiquei impressionado com os valores de temperatura mínima que apresenta. Tive conhecimento que, em Janeiro de 1971, Villardeciervos registou -21,5ºC.
> ...



 Ola Dan!. No tenía conocimiento de esos -21,5 ºC    en Villardeciervos pero me los creo por dos razones fundamentales:

- La media de las mínimas absolutas anuales (entre 1966 y 1996) es de -11,0 ºC

- Ese enero de 1971 (del 3 al 5 sobre todo) se alcanzaron temperaturas muy bajas en toda España: -24,6 ºC en Reinosa (849 msnm), -24,0 ºC en Albacete (686 msnm)  , -23 en Riaño, -22 en Burgos...Incluso hubo lluvia helada sobre Madrid que paralizó la ciudad (lo pone el INM).

 Por otra parte sí tengo conocimiento de un dato espectacular en Sanabria, pero ya a mayor altitud (unos 1500 msnm). En la presa de Cardena se alcanzaron - 24 ºC. Lo tengo escrito en un libro sobre Sanabria pero no sé si es oficial. En cualquier caso es creible puesto que la media de las mínimas absolutas anuales es de -14,1 ºC, y esto sí es oficial (según el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación).

 Seguiré buscando ese dato, seguro que en el M.A.P.A. lo tienen.

 Un abrazo


----------



## Snark (24 Nov 2005 às 16:51)

Hola Pek, yo también soy español, del foro de nuestro país...aqui no somos forasteros, Portugal es igual que España mas bien.

Aqui la maxima de hoy: 7,5º
Minima: 0,1º


mañana se espera nevadas en cotas bajas en el norte y centro de España.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2005 às 17:01)

Ahora mismo en Algete (Madrid) 4,5 ºC y viento moderado de norte-noreste. La máxima de hoy ha sido de 8,1 ºC. Humedad relativa: 63%. Presión: 1019 hPa

 Como curiosidad, añadir que la máxima en Ávila ha sido de 3,1 ºC y que en la Cordillera Cantábrica ha estado nevando por encima de 1000 metros, lo cual es absolutamente normal.
 Otro dato, en Xinzo de Limia (Ourense, 620 msnm), la mínima de hoy fue de -3,7 ºC

 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2005 às 17:09)

Hola Snark, sí tienes razón, me sonabas del foro español pero no tenía el gusto de conocerte. Espero que podamos ver la nieve por aquí (Algete) pero me temo que nos va a faltar algo de precipitación. Los del norte lo van a tener chupao como siempre y en tu zona yo creo que habrá alguna posibilidad más que en la mía. 

 La cota la fijaría sobre los 900 metros en la CAM.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 18:25)

Sempre me surprenderam as minimas de Villardeciervos, sempre das mais baixas de Castela e Leão, mesmo comparando com localidades mais altas. Deve estar numa situação orografica especial, tipo Xinzo de Limia.

Aqui agora estão 2.6ºC e a máxima foi de 6.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 21:41)

Já vai em 0.8ºC aqui em minha casa. Se não aparecerem nuvens ou vento pelo meio, esta noite vai ser mais fria que a anterior.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 22:13)

Por aqui, a geada já cobre os carros e a relva, com uma temperatura de 1,0ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2005 às 22:34)

Sim, já há localidades com temperaturas negativas.Espero k nos próximos dias ocorra precipitação.
    Sabem mais ou menos qual é a correspondência o valor de quantidade de precipitação (mm) e a altura de neve?
   Eu já li em qualquer lado, mas varreu-se-me


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 23:01)

Depende da densidade da neve. A densidade da neve varia normalmente entre 0,1 e 0,2 (sendo 1 a densidade da água).
Na neve fresca, 1cm de neve pode corresponder a 1mm ou 2mm de precipitação. Quanto mais antiga for a neve maior a sua densidade.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 00:21)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Sempre me surprenderam as minimas de Villardeciervos, sempre das mais baixas de Castela e Leão, mesmo comparando com localidades mais altas. Deve estar numa situação orografica especial, tipo Xinzo de Limia.
> 
> Aqui agora estão 2.6ºC e a máxima foi de 6.3ºC.



Joe macho que pesadilla, es la tercera vez que intento mandar el mail. Ahora si que lo resumo mucho mucho. Villardeciervos no tiene una configuración muy muy especial (mañana te lo comento más profundo) y hay zonas en Zamora con medias de mínimas igual de bajas a la misma o menos altitud. Puebla de Sanabria (960 m): -2,4ºC, Santa María de Valverde (734 m):-2,0 ºC. Este pueblo ya cerca de Benavente.
En Castilla y León hay muchas zonas amplias más frías que el INM no recoge en su web. Con valores medios de enero de 0 ºC A 900-1100 metros y medias de mínimas de enero de -4,9ºC, así como medias de mínimas absolutas anuales de -16,0 ºC. Tengo ejemplos, pero no lo pongo porque esto peta. Eso pasa en zonas altas y no tan altas de León, Palencia, Burgos, Soria, Ávila. Os recomiendo que visiteis el seguimiento de polos del frio de España en el foro español. Vais a flipar con pueblos que llegan a los -30 de mínima absoluta histórica o cerquita y otros a 1100 m que llevan este año desde el 1 de septiembre 35 heladas registradas.
Un abrazo


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 00:28)

Siento la contundencia del anterior mensaje pero es que era el tercer mensaje que escribía sobre lo mismo y se me había bloqueado el ordenador las dos veces anteriores. Estaba ya un pelín saturado

 Por cierto, la temperatura mínima en Villardeciervos hoy fue de -6,9 ºC a las 8 pero el INM recoge las mínimas a las 7 sin tener en cuenta que pueden seguir bajando. Qué chapuceros   . Eso pasa con todos los valores de su web. Son más altos de lo que deberían. En Almázcara (León, 560 m) la mínima fue de - 5,7 ºC.

 Aquí en Algete tenemos ahora -0,2 ºC    

 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 00:42)

Eso sí, de las estaciones que registra el INM en su web, Villardeciervos marca mínimas muy bajas. Pero si contamos otras zonas. A modo de ejemplos ilustrativos.
- Callejo de Ordás (960 m, León): 0,6 ºC en enero y -4,9 ºC de media de las mínimas, así como -12, 8 ºc de media de las mínimas absolutas anuales.
- Riaño (1048 m, ya más metido en la Cordillera: y a 70 km del anterior. En ese espacio y más allá las temperaturas son parecidas): 
-16,0 ºC de media de las mínimas absolutas anuales

Esto no son ejemplos puntuales, sucede en muchas amplias zonas de la Comunidad (no tenemos en cuenta el resto de España), lo que pasa que hay muchos territorios vacios de estaciones que refleje el INM en su web

 Bueno, ya os dejo de martirizar con este tema


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 10:33)

Buenos y fríos días! Esta noche hemos tenido una mínima de - 0,5 ºC en Algete. Me esperaba más pero es que se ha nubaldo de madrugada y no ha permitido bajar la temperatura  . Ahora mismo tenemos 2,9 ºC y cielo cubierto por nubes altas. HR: 81 %. Presión: 1010 Hpa y bajando

 En Villardeciervos la mínima a las 7 (hora española) era de -1,9 ºC. Seguramente se haya bajado de -2 ºC algo más tarde. Hoy la ha ganado en Castilla y León, Salamanca por ejemplo con -3,0ºC a las 7.

 Un abrazo


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2005 às 14:38)

Pois é, a meseta castelhana tem o clima mais frio da peninsula pela sua altitude e continentalidade, também sigo esse topico dos polos de frio e é impressionante os dados! Mas o INM até tem bastantes estações automaticas, em pequenas povoações e tudo, ao contrario de aqui que quase só existem em localidades sedes de concelho! Quanto ás minimas, aqui também acontece isso, as que eu meto aqui são as tomadas até as 06h quando ainda é de noite  

Hoje a minima em minha casa foi de 0.1ºC e na estação foi de -1.1ºC, não baixou mais pelo vento e pelas nuvens que apareceram a meio da noite. Agora tenho 5.8ºC e está muito vento e uma sensação termica bastante baixa!


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2005 às 14:48)

Covilhã (775m)

Dados próprios de 24/11/2005

TMáx: 9,9
Tmín: 2,3

Esta noite a temperatura baixou até aos 2,4 graus, valor que já se verificava à uma da manhã, mas a chegada das nuvens impediu uma maior descida da temperatura.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2005 às 15:13)

Serrano disse:
			
		

> Covilhã (775m)
> 
> Dados próprios de 24/11/2005
> 
> ...



Na estação automatica, ás 06h estavam -0.2ºC na Covilhã, só Nelas tinha uma temperatura inferior na região.

Por aqui começou agora a chover, mas ainda estão 5.7ºC


----------



## Zoelae (25 Nov 2005 às 16:09)

Começa agora a chover aqui em Lisboa (Queluz)
Chuva fraca, céu encoberto


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2005 às 17:18)

Aqui esteve a chover até á pouco, agora parou e estão 3.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2005 às 18:12)

Cheguei há pouco da Serra da Nogueira e estava lá a começar a nevar. Aos 1000 metros já nevava.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2005 às 18:32)

Espectaculo Dan  , é muito loge da cidade de Bragança? Que temperatura estava? acima ou abaixo dos 0º?


Aqui em Elvas começou a chover às 17:20. Estávamos com 11º e a temp. começou a descer com esta chuva bem gelada que esta a cair. Agora estamos com 9º.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2005 às 18:57)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Espectaculo Dan  , é muito loge da cidade de Bragança? Que temperatura estava? acima ou abaixo dos 0º?
> 
> 
> Aqui em Elvas começou a chover às 17:20. Estávamos com 11º e a temp. começou a descer com esta chuva bem gelada que esta a cair. Agora estamos com 9º.



É muito perto da cidade, uns 10 ou 15km. 
A temperatura era de 0ºC entre os 1100 e os 1200 m.


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2005 às 19:00)

Em Bragança City tenho 2.4ºC agora mesmo, e céu limpo sobre a cidade


----------



## Zoelae (25 Nov 2005 às 19:14)

Parece que na vizinha Europa a neve está a lançar o caos nas estradas.
Alemanha, França e Reino Unido principalmente. (in Euronews)


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2005 às 22:37)

Também vi nas noticias da TVI que tem estado a nevar muito pela Europa central, mas isso lá não é novidade. Aqui em Bragança está a acontecer exactamente o que temia, céu completamente limpo!   

A temperatura é de 0.6ºC.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 23:32)

Que poca animacion veo por aquí!!!! Aquí en Algete (730 msnm) está cayendo aguanieve de lo lindo. Temperatura de 1,7 ºC, HR: 98% y 1001 hPa. La cosa no puede estar mejor


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 23:34)

En cambio el radar no es tan optimista


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 23:37)

En Gargantilla hay 10 cm de nieve y sigue nevando. Mañana me subo fijo


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 23:45)

Por el norte está cayendo de lo lindo. En la zona oriental la cota está sobre los 100 metros y no descarto que enbreve empiece a nevar a nivel del mar. 
 En León hasta hace 10 minutos nevaba fuerte con ventisca y -1ºC. Ahí va una foto de un forero (Agua)salio de meteored a las 12 y 20 hora española


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2005 às 23:56)

En La Cordillera Cantábrica la nevada va a ser de órdago a todas las cotas. A poco más de 1000 metros hay -3 ºC y 20 cm a las 00. En otros pueblos leoneses de la montaña ya pasan de los 40 cm. Lo cual no es mucha novedad. Mirad si no cómo estaban el año pasado. Lo de la gasolinera es de coña. Al final de los temporales se llegó a los 2 metros de espesor en el pueblo.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 00:04)

Aquí ya no precipita nada de nada, la temperatura sigue bajando: 1,3ºC y el cielo empieza a despejarse


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 00:05)

Espectacular!!!
A que altitude se encontra este lugar?


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 00:08)

1100 metros


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:09)

Começou agora a nevar aqui em Bragança.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:11)

Já parou


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 00:18)

eeehhhh, fixe, é bom sinal depois dessa vem mais.
jÁ viste as previsões do nosso INM pera 2ª feira? n podiiam ser melhores!!!


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:18)

De vez em quando caem alguns flocos trazidos pelo vento.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 00:23)

Dos fotos del invierno pasado en Sotres (Asturias, 1050 metros)




 El piso de abajo ha desparecido. También había 2 metros o más.

Otra foto





A ver si puedo colgaros una foto sobre cómo quedó la casa de la primera foto al final del invierno


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:32)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> eeehhhh, fixe, é bom sinal depois dessa vem mais.
> jÁ viste as previsões do nosso INM pera 2ª feira? n podiiam ser melhores!!!



Sim, com vento de SW já haverá maior quantidade de precipitação. Mas a cota de neve também será mais alta.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 00:43)

Por último, así quedó la casa de la primera foto que colgué





 Y la última. Un paisano intentando salir de un pueblo cántabro (entre Asturias y Pais Vasco). Foto de un periódico





 Si estais interesados os colgaré más fotos de este estilo en otro topic para no saturar éste. Ninguna de ellas está trucada y tengo algunas todavía más increibles.

 Por cierto, por aquí seguimos con 1,2 ºC y nubes y claros


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:49)

Aqui 0,6ºC, muito vento e por vezes um ou outro floco perdido


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 00:51)

As imagens desses nevões são espectaculares


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 01:00)

Todavía las hay más impresionantes todavía, pero las cuelgo otro día y en otro topic para no llenar este de fotos, ya que al fin y al cabo es un post de seguimiento y no de reportajes.
 Por lo que veo en el radar, por la zona de Madrid no va a acer nada en un buen rato, asi que se nos desplomará la temperatura hasta helar.

 Por cierto, en el sur de Galicia (en A Estrada, entre Santiago y Pontevedra) está nevando a una cota de 300 metros y algo menos. Lo mismo en Braga se llevan una sorpresa en breve . Yo creo que en Paredes de Coura no tardará en nevar por lo que se ve en el radar


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 01:26)

En Padornelo, -4ºC y nevando, hay 2 cm sobre el asfalto según la Dirección General de Tráfico. En el Portillo de la Canda también nieva. Seguro que por Moimenta y la parte superior del Parque natural de Montezinho también nieva  

 En Villardeciervos nada de nada, -1,6 ºC a la 1 (hora española), en cambio por Ponferrada (León) a 500 metros está nevando bastante. En León capital -3,2 ºC y nevando. Impresionante


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 01:45)

0,9 ºC y comienza a nevar otra vez. A partir de ahora todo lo que nos venga caerá en forma sólida.


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 02:08)

Não há registo de precipitação neste momento em Tràs-os-Montes.
Só no litoral, e no litoral norte n está nada quente.
V.N. de cerveira 3,7ºC, 1,2mm
Viana do Castelo 6,0ºC, 0,6 mm


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 02:26)

Seguimos con 0,9 ºC y ya ha dejado de nevar. Se ve claramente como la Sierra "corta" las masas nubosas y sólo permite chubascos cortos y débiles. Supongo que algo muy parecido es lo que sucede en la zona de Montezinho. Las Sierras sanabresas retienen la capa nubosa y sólo dejan escapar ligeros chubascos al sur y oeste de las mismas. En Padornelo sigue nevando según la DGT. En cambio en Villardeciervos nada de nada, -1,8 ºC y no precipita.

 Por León (916 m) siguen con -3,2 ºC y 5-7 cm de nieve por las calles. En Vinuesa (Soria) -5,1 ºC y nevando. En el norte de Palencia, nevando con ventisca y -4 en la calle. Más de 25 cm. Y todavía queda por entrar lo más fuerte


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 02:29)

Deja de nevar en León: -4,3 ºC a las 3 (Hora española). Por aquí 0,7 y se vuelve a despejar


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 02:39)

Ojo, en Villardeciervos -1,0 ºC a las 3. Se ha cubierto. Atençao!!
En los puertos de la Sierra del Guadarrama en Madrid se necesitan cadenas.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 02:48)

La DGT da nieve en Palacios de Sanabria (940 m)


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 03:06)

Pois em Melgaço (concelho + ao norte de Portugal) +-200m de altitude  estão neste momento 3.7ºC. Neste momento céu limpo.
Aposto que as serras em redor da vila (700m/1100m) estão todas cobertas de branco... se estiverem, amanhã ponho aqui as fotos


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:10)

Según el radar español no tardará en entraros otra mancha de precipitación. Eso sí, no muy grande


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:12)

Buf, lo siento. No sé colgar la imagen del radar


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:15)

Si quereis os doy la dirección :http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html. Una vez que esteis dentro pinchais en A Coruña y os sale también el norte de Portugal. Dadle a Provincias (si quereis. No es necesario) para que os señale las fronteras y límites y así os situeis mejor


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 03:21)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Buf, lo siento. No sé colgar la imagen del radar


Por falar em radar, gostava de saber quando é que o INM Portugues se digna a colocar um radar no Norte de Portugal? Ou será que já existe e não disponibilizam no portal??


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:25)

En Padornelo -5 y ya no nieva. Toda esa zona aparece despejada en el radar


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:28)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Por falar em radar, gostava de saber quando é que o INM Portugues se digna a colocar um radar no Norte de Portugal? Ou será que já existe e não disponibilizam no portal??



 Tienes toda la razón del mundo. A mí también me sorprendió cuando entré en la página del IM portugués el que en los dos tipos de radares que tiene no se vea apenas el norte de Portugal. Me parece muy mal


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 03:36)

Aí vêm os borreguinhos


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 03:49)

Bem nada mau http://web.meteo.pt/observacao/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp,
mas n sei se chegará alguma coisa ao meu Nordeste  
(desculpem ainda n sei por imagens)
(com sono só espero pela  actualização de temperaturas das 3h


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 03:53)

Já sairam as actualizações das 00h do GFS. Parece-me que metem ainda mais frio pelo menos a 850hPa


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 03:55)

Bueno, pues yo me voy a dormir ya que la noche por aquí no da para mucho más. Mis últimos datos en Algete: -0,8 ºC y cielos completamente despejados. HR: 89%. Presión: 1001 hPa. La estación me marca nieve. Hace ilusión ver los simbolitos  

 En Villardeciervos, el cielo se ha despejado y bajón de temperaturas: -2,4 ºC a las 4 hora española. En León la helada coge consistencia:-4,5ºC según el INM, -6ºC según algún forero de la ciudad. Por la Cordillera Cantábrica está cayendo la mundial de nieve. Mañana algún pueblo se levanta con 1 metro de nieve. Por cierto, fijaros en el frente que está penetrando por el norte de la Península: va derechito a Burgos. Pasará lo mismo que el año pasado (60-70 cm según los lugares). Es dificil, pero....  

 Um abraço


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 04:02)

3h
Viana do Castelo 4,7ºC, 0,4 mm, 
Braga 3,2ºC, 0,1mm
Frio


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 04:04)

Lamas de Mouro a 20 minutos de onde estou: -1.1 ºC


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 04:15)

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html
vem aí uma qqr coisa...pode ser k cá chegue... vejam 
(vou dormir)


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 08:31)

7h
Viana da Castelo 4,3ºC, 1,9mm
Porto 4,3ºC, 3,6mm
Braga 3,0ºC, 2,4mm


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 08:37)

Aqui continuam a cair uns flocos de vez em quando


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 08:47)

Ainda n foste à serra da Nogueira Dan?, qd fores olha para a parte mais ocidental do PNMontesinho, k é mais humida e poderia ter ocorrido maior precipitação


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 08:53)

Eu vejo parte da serra de montesinho aqui de casa, agora está coberta por nuvens, tal como a nogueira. Mas devem ter neve.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 08:56)

Deu para ver agora a serra de montesinho e tem neve


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 08:56)

Já viram as web cams da galiza....pois é há neve para lá
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 09:02)

8h 
Viana do Castelo 4,1 ºC, 3,6mm
Porto 4,0, 0,1mm
Braga  2,9º C, 1,6mm
Parece k aqui a temperatura desceu ainda mais das 7h para a8h


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 09:07)

Sim, tanto Montesinho como a Nogueira têm neve. A Nogueira tem pouca mas deu para branquear as suas encostas, o topo não consigo vê-lo pelas nuvens.



 



Mas quem tem mesmo muita neve é a Sanabria.





Agora está nublado com 0.4ºC, a ver se cai qualquer coisa...


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 09:13)

Pelo que estou a ver acumulou bem cá para baixo, em cotas inferiores a 900m.


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 09:15)

Que imagem espectecular, a última... a Sanábria, bem aí nevou mesmo mt


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 09:28)

O Cebreiro é que ficou bonito


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 09:31)

Aqui em Lisboa o ceu está nublado, e estou a ver um cumuloninbo a passar aqui ao lado...parece k tem neve...não admira parece k foram detectadas algumas trovoadas aqui ao larg oda costa


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 09:43)

Está a nevar


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2005 às 09:49)

*Primeira Mensagem*

Bons Dias a todos.
Esta é a minha primeira participação neste forum sobre o maravilhoso assunto da metereologia.
Aproveito para informar que sou de Oliveira do Bairro a cerca de 20km de Aveiro.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 5.0º e ceu parcialmente coberto.
Chamo a atenção para o INM ter lançado alertas laranjas de neve para muitos distritos.
Será que poderemos ver neve a cotas 200 ou 300m ?


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 09:56)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Bons Dias a todos.
> Esta é a minha primeira participação neste forum sobre o maravilhoso assunto da metereologia.
> Aproveito para informar que sou de Oliveira do Bairro a cerca de 20km de Aveiro.
> Neste momento a temperatura é de 5.0º e ceu parcialmente coberto.
> ...



Bom dia LUPER
Bem-vindo ao forum

Acho díficil nevar em cotas tão baixas. Aqui (675metros) está a nevar fraco, com 1ºC e já está no limite, mais um pouco e passa a chuva.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2005 às 10:22)

Bons dias a todos,

PArabéns pela neve ainda que pouquinha já dá para disfrutar um pedacito.

Uma pergunta, alguém sabe se a S. da Estrela tb acomulou alguma coisa?
Vou agora para a Guarda.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 10:26)

Ontem esteve a cair neve lá na Serra da Estrela, mas não deve ter sido muita. Informam-me que está a nevar em Viseu


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2005 às 10:56)

Vou dirigir-me ao Caramulo(1090m) que fica a cerca de 40km da minha casa, espero ver neve a cair a meio desta cota. Neste momento estão 5.2º por aqui, o que é muito pouco para a epoca   e mesmo para meses mais frios.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 11:08)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Vou dirigir-me ao Caramulo(1090m) que fica a cerca de 40km da minha casa, espero ver neve a cair a meio desta cota. Neste momento estão 5.2º por aqui, o que é muito pouco para a epoca   e mesmo para meses mais frios.



Leva a máquina digital!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2005 às 11:25)

Bem pessoal lá vou eu à S. da Estrela, o que vir aqui postearei. Levo mánica!


----------



## Snark (26 Nov 2005 às 11:42)

Nevo en Guarda? 

En Bragança si nevo.


La nieve se quedo muy cerca de Madrid esta noche, por la sierra de Madrid si nevo sobre los 700msnm.


Cuanta nieve hay en la sierra de Estrela?

Saludos


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 12:21)

Aqui, têm caido uns aguaceiros de graupel (pedaços de gelo muito pequenos).


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2005 às 12:28)

Volta a cair graupel.


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2005 às 12:50)

Em Melgaço, 6.7 ºC na minha varanda (deverá estar menos 1ºC em campo aberto...) 

Parece que volta a precipitação:





Esta tarde subo á zona de Castro Laboreiro à parte do planalto (1100m). Prometo por aqui as fotos!


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 13:10)

Telefonei agora para Trás-os-Montes, para Passos(760m) concelho de Vinhais, e parece que nevou de noite, de manhã estava tudo branco, mas nevou pouco, a maior parte já derrateu, estavam lá 4ºC às 13h.

Tiveram mais sorte do que os de Bragança, era de prever, aquela zona é mais húmida


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 13:43)

Buenos días a todos, la noche ha sido un tanto aburrida por aquí:-2,1 ºC y apenas precipitó. Ahora tenemos 5,1 ºC, 47 % de humedad y 1001 hPa. Los cielos mayoritariamente despejados. 
 Vista desde mi casa a la Sierra






 Como se ve tampoco ha nevado mucho en la cara sur y casi todo se ha quedado en la Cantábrica o retenido en la cara norte. Ahora mismo hay cortinas de nieve que indican que vuelve a nevar. Lo que se ve es la parte "baja" de la Sierra. Las zonas más altas están completamente tapadas en la foto.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 13:48)

Essa imagem faz-me mesmo lembrar a Sanábria vista de cá. 

Também está a nevar agora na Guarda, para além de Montalegre, Pampilhosa da Serra, Lamas de Mouro, entre outras que não têm estação automática.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 13:50)

Vista actual de mi pueblo de la Sierra (pueblo de mi padre): Gargantilla del Lozoya:






 Vista de la zona central de la Sierra. Puerto de Cotos






Aquí ya se ve que ha nevado más. De todas formas ya había bastante nieve de hace alguna semana.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 14:06)

En Villardeciervos la mínima ha sido de -2,5 ºC a las 7 (hora española). En León -5,6 ºC y en Vinuesa -6,1 ºC. En Arties (Valle de Arán, Lleida. 1100 msnm): -7,1 ºC.

 Algunas fotos del foro español: Oviedo (231 m, Asturias):






 Vitoria (550 m)


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 14:16)

Errentería (Guipuzcoa, nivel del mar). Cuajado desde los 400 m






 Eibar (Guipuzcoa). Alrededores( entre 500 y 600 m)





















 Y por aquí nada de nada. Es lo que tienen las entradas de norte, aunque ahora este cogiendo cierta componente noroeste.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 14:20)

Nestas situações o norte de Espanha é de longe o mais beneficiado, apanham o frio e a precipitação. A ver se temos uma situação de sudoeste que são as que deixam mais neve aqui e no norte de Espanha quase nada   

Bonitas imagens Pek


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 14:23)

Empieza a bajar la temperatura en Algete: 4,1 ºC. Entran algunas nubes cortadas por la Sierra. La Sierra no se ve al estar tapada por cortinas de nieve. ¿Cae algo en Bragança?. El radar no pone nada pero... Además el radar español es bastante malo. Tiene un nivel de detalle muy bajo


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 14:50)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Empieza a bajar la temperatura en Algete: 4,1 ºC. Entran algunas nubes cortadas por la Sierra. La Sierra no se ve al estar tapada por cortinas de nieve. ¿Cae algo en Bragança?. El radar no pone nada pero... Además el radar español es bastante malo. Tiene un nivel de detalle muy bajo



Aqui também começa a cair algo a temperatura, 3.2ºC no meu termometro. Em Bragança não cai nada, mas deve estar a nevar nas serras que rodeiam a cidade, principalmente em Montesinho. A ver se lá para o fim da tarde há sorte e nos cai neve como deve ser


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 16:04)

Boas....bem com um pouco de sorte ainda neva em Lisboa
15h
7,9ºC nada mau..ah
É claro k estou a brincar


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 16:16)

Hehe era bom era. Aqui a temperatura vai descendo e agora estão exactos 2.0ºC com algumas nuvens inofensivas.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 16:58)

1,7 ºC en Algete y nubes y claros. Humedad del 62% y la presión ha subido un poquito: 1002 hPa. Por la Sierra siguen viéndose densas cortinas de nieve en la zona occidental. No tanto en la oriental.

 Mi pueblo







 Cotos


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 17:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Nestas situações o norte de Espanha é de longe o mais beneficiado, apanham o frio e a precipitação. A ver se temos uma situação de sudoeste que são as que deixam mais neve aqui e no norte de Espanha quase nada
> 
> Bonitas imagens Pek



 Sí, tendría que venir un buen suroeste y a ver quien rie el último  . Se iban a enterar los del norte. Además, el ver nevar en Burgos o Soria no tiene ningún mérito, es lo más normal del mundo. El mérito es que nieve en Badajoz, por ejemplo.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 17:48)

Os recomiendo que visiteis este reportaje del foro español sobre las nevadas en las zonas medias bajas (el puerto de Angulo sólo tiene 700 msnm) situadas entre Álava y Burgos.

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,34482.0.html

 Son muy bonitas


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 19:27)

Então pessoal de Bragança como estamos de neve?, parece que n quer nada convosco. Na minha territa, parece que passou lá um cumuloninbo esta tarde e deixou um manto branco, foi um aguaceiro bastante forte. Só tenho pena não estar lá, espero k tivesse chegado aí


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 19:40)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Então pessoal de Bragança como estamos de neve?, parece que n quer nada convosco. Na minha territa, parece que passou lá um cumuloninbo esta tarde e deixou um manto branco, foi um aguaceiro bastante forte. Só tenho pena não estar lá, espero k tivesse chegado aí



Esse cumuloninbo deve ter tropeçado nalguma montanha e descarregou tudo lá antes de cá chegar. Não voltou a nevar mais e agora o céu ta quase limpo, com 0.0ºC. Qual é a tua terra?


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 19:55)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Esse cumuloninbo deve ter tropeçado nalguma montanha e descarregou tudo lá antes de cá chegar. Não voltou a nevar mais e agora o céu ta quase limpo, com 0.0ºC. Qual é a tua terra?



A minha terra é Passos de Lomba (770m), fica na parte mais ocidental do concelho de Vinhais e ainda pertence ao Parque Natural de Montesinho.
A Estação mais próxima fica a 705m(Gestosa), e regista 964mm anuais.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2005 às 20:36)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A minha terra é Passos de Lomba (770m), fica na parte mais ocidental do concelho de Vinhais e ainda pertence ao Parque Natural de Montesinho.
> A Estação mais próxima fica a 705m(Gestosa), e regista 964mm anuais.



Deve cair lá uns bons nevões!


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 20:48)

-1,3 ºC por Algete y bajando. La helada de hoy va a ser muy guapa. Cielo estrellado con alguna nube suelta.

 En Villardeciervos la temperatura a las 9 (Hora española) era de -1,4 ºC. En Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila) habí -4,5 ºC a las 7 de la tarde hora española. Esa es una de las comarcas en que el INM tiene estaciones automáticas que pone de modo parcila en su web, pero que a la hora de sacar los valores diarios definitivos no cuantifica. Al contrario que Villardeciervos. En esa zona la media de enero es de -1 a -2 ºC. Están en la cara norte de la Sierra de Gredos.

 En los Pirineos occidentales nevando fuerte con -5 ºC a 1100 m (a las 9, hora española)


----------



## Zoelae (26 Nov 2005 às 22:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Deve cair lá uns bons nevões!


Não, penso k nevará mais ou menos tanto como em Bragança, é certo k é mais humido, são menos 2 serras por onde o ar geralmente passa (Nogueira e Coroa), alem disso as Serras k tem a Norte são menos altas(1800m), os montes do Invernadeiro .
Mas Bragança deve ser um pouco mais frio, pois aquelas nevadas k ocorrem no limite de altitude, às vezes há neve a leste da Serra da Coroa e tb em Bragança e lá já n neva.
Agora tendo em conta aos centimetros de neve k aí costumam cair ainda n tive a oportunidade de comparar


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2005 às 23:22)

-2,3 ºC y bajando.... En Villardeciervos -4,2 ºC  a las 11. Como no se nuble va a caer una helada espectacular   . En los Pirineos Occidentales sigue nevando fuerte con -7 ºC a las 11 a poco más de 1000 msnm.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 00:41)

Curioso lo que acaba de pasar en Villardeciervos. Había -5,0 ºC a las 00 y hay ahora -2,8ºC a la 1. Resulta que ha empezado a soplar viento del sudoeste con rachas de casi 20 km/h y eso en este pueblo zamorano genera foehn, al estar al norte de una barrera montañosa como es la Sierra de la Culebra. Si sigue así, la temperatura seguirá subiendo...

 Por aquí ni foehn ni leches, la temperatura cae en picado: -3,1 ºC


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 01:35)

Bueno, pues por aquí seguimos con una helada muy maja: -3,2 ºC y bajando. La presión, en cambio, sube: 1009 hPa.

 En total en España hay, según la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico), 13 puertos de montaña cerrados y 44 con cadenas. Estas cifras son bastante bajas e indican que ha sido un temporal débil. Muchos días normales de invierno hay más puertos con problemas que hoy mismo. Eso sí, algunos de estos puertos ya no se abrirán (depende del año) hasta finales de marzo-primeros de abril, como Belagua (1760 m) en el Pirineo Navarro. Otros como el Puerto de Sahún (2010 m) en el Pirineo de Huesca no se abrirán hasta finales de junio. Eso sí este último tiene el piso en un estado horrible y ni siquiera figura en el listado de la DGT.

 Por cierto, muy recomendable este enlace sobre la bonita nevada en Vitoria:

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,34477.0.html

 Un abrazo y hasta mañana


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2005 às 11:29)

Aqui ficou nublado durante as primeiras horas da madrugada e a temperatura parou de descer. Apesar de o céu ter estado encoberto e continuar a estar, não cai nada, nem chuva nem neve. Para esquecer...  :cry: 

Agora tenho 4.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2005 às 13:27)

Caem alguns pingos de chuva com uma temperatura de 5,2ºC.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 14:11)

Muy buenas! La mínima en Algete fue más alta de lo esperado:-3,7 ºC. Actualmente tenemos 5,1 ºC y cielos que se van nublando poco a poco. Por la sierra sigue habiendo cortinas de nieve. :neve: 

 En Villardeciervos, la mínima se dio a las 00 hora española y fue de -5 ºC. Posteriormente empezó a soplar viento de suroeste (lo que allí llaman viento portugués  ) y subió la temperatura. Ahora (a las 2) tienen 3,1 ºC y continúa el viento del sudoeste con rachas de casi 30 km/h. Ahora mismo en Soria capital no pasan de -1 ºC  . Y ya ni te cuento en los pueblos de la provincia. Para morirse, vamos.

 Imagen de mi pueblo esta mañana






 Imagen del Puerto de Cotos (hay una niebla terrorífica)






 En la imagen de la 1, cotos se ve algo mejor. Fijaos en la gente en el prado de la izquierda disfrutando de la nieve. Es un lugar muy popular para los madrileños.






 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 16:57)

Foto de la carretera cortada ayer por un accidente en la A-1, provincia de Álava






 Esta es la otra cara de la nieve


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2005 às 17:37)

Tenemos 3,0 ºC en Algete y cielos bastante nubosos, aunque el radar no refleja nada de precipitación. En Soria han estado bajo cero durante toda la jornada, y dicen que sólo hace fresquito   . Qué cachondos!!

 ¿Cómo andan las cosas por el norte de Portugal?

 Por el norte de España así están las cosas. Y sólo a 600 metros!!!!
Por cierto, qué preciosidad de bosques de alerces (_Larix decidua_)  y abetos de Douglas (_Pseudotsuga menziesii_)  (también alguna haya (_Fagus sylvatica_ )   

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,34529.0.html

 En Galicia, imagen a poco más de 400 metros en la A-6 a la altura de Guitiriz (Lugo)






Un abrazo


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2005 às 18:44)

Por aqui seco todo o dia. Começou agora a chover moderadamente. Não sei a que cotas andará hoje a neve (pelas temperaturas da estação de Lamas de Mouro http://web.meteo.pt/observacao/observacaoEmaRegional.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=10&tipoObs=temp
deve estar a 800m).


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 01:03)

Buaf, por Algete nothing de nothing. Cielo completamente despejado y nueva helada. De momento -0,2 ºC, uy, -0,3 ºC ahora mismito   . En Villardeciervos 0,1 ºC a la 1 (Hora española) y en Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila): -6,7 ºC y bajando a saco. La pena es que mañana no sabremos hasta donde llego puesto que el INM no publica los datos definitivos en la web.

 Un par de fotillos para despedirme de la nieve en Navarra hechas por el forero Ismaelico






 Esta primera es de Espinal (870 msnm)

 La siguiente es de Roncesvalles (952 msnm)






 La previsión es que siga nevando. De hecho ahora mismo lo está haciendo según el INM. Hasta que lleguen a lo del año pasado todavía les queda...Ya os colgaré esas fotos. Son pufffffffff     

 Hasta mañana. A ver si tenemos más suerte en la próxima


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2005 às 07:59)

Pek, uma vez que nos dás informação de toda a Espanha, podias criar um tópico sobre ela na secção internacional, isto se quiseres claro!!    

Por aqui céu nublado e 1.4ºC com minima de 0.5ºC. Como seria de esperar para esta cidade azarada, são nuvens bem cinzentas mas completamente inofensivas em termos de precipitação


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2005 às 08:31)

Agora começa a formar-se nevoeiro e a temperatura caiu em picado, de 2.2ºC para os actuais 0.5ºC igualando a minha minima do dia


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 09:07)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Pek, uma vez que nos dás informação de toda a Espanha, podias criar um tópico sobre ela na secção internacional, isto se quiseres claro!!
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado e 1.4ºC com minima de 0.5ºC. Como seria de esperar para esta cidade azarada, são nuvens bem cinzentas mas completamente inofensivas em termos de precipitação



 Tienes toda la razón Fil. Obrigado. Lamento haberlo hecho tan mal hasta el momento   .

 En Algete hoy helada débil:- 0,4 ºC. Luego se nubló y subió algo la temperatura. Ahora mismo se empieza a levantar la niebla.

 Suerte y a ver si nieva en condiciones en Bragança. ¡Poned fotos! 
 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2005 às 09:26)

Si os parece bien, en este topic continuaré publicando los datos de Villardeciervos y otros lugares españoles cercanos a la raya que puedan resultar de interés para Portugal. Si no es así, hacédmelo saber y los publicaré en el topic internacional dedicado a España.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2005 às 13:20)

Por aqui, esteve a chover toda a manhã com temperaturas bem baixas.
Começou a chover por volta das 9h com uma temperatura de 0,8ºC e agora 3,4ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2005 às 15:37)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Si os parece bien, en este topic continuaré publicando los datos de Villardeciervos y otros lugares españoles cercanos a la raya que puedan resultar de interés para Portugal. Si no es así, hacédmelo saber y los publicaré en el topic internacional dedicado a España.



Se quiseres então mete aqui os dados de localidades próximas a Portugal, é como preferires   

Eu agora tenho 4.1ºC, a minha máxima foi de 5.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2005 às 22:55)

Céu nublado e a temperatura anda estancada á horas, tenho 3.1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2005 às 09:26)

Primeiro sincelo da temporada. Nevoeiro e uma temperatura que tem variado entre -2,0ºC e -1,3ºC. Estas condições deixaram uma fina camada de sincelo em algumas superfícies.


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2005 às 12:27)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Primeiro sincelo da temporada. Nevoeiro e uma temperatura que tem variado entre -2,0ºC e -1,3ºC. Estas condições deixaram uma fina camada de sincelo em algumas superfícies.



Fixe Dan!
Tira umas boas fotos!  

Este Novembro vai ficar abaixo da média e é bem capaz de ser mais frio do que o de 2004!


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2005 às 13:47)

En Villardeciervos mínima a las 7 de la mañana de -4,7 ºC. Ahora mismo cielos despejados y temperatura de 8,1 ºC. No está mal la variación entre el día y la noche.

 Un saludo


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2005 às 14:17)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Fixe Dan!
> Tira umas boas fotos!
> 
> Este Novembro vai ficar abaixo da média e é bem capaz de ser mais frio do que o de 2004!



Não deu para tirar fotos mas espero que venham mais e melhores dias de sincelo que hoje  
Em relação à temperatura media de Novembro, noutras regiões do país, este ano pode ser mais frio que o ano passado, mas aqui em Bragança, este ano está em 8,0ºC e no ano passado ficou em 5,9ºC.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2005 às 18:56)

Por causa do nevoeiro a minima da estação até as 06h em Bragança ficou-se pelos -0.8ºC, mas como o meu bairro (mais alto) não foi afectado por esse nevoeiro, tive minima de -2.5ºC   

Agora a temperatura está a cair depressa, já vai nos 1.1ºC. O mais certo é formar-se nevoeiro como na noite de ontem.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2005 às 09:46)

Manhã de geada, que ainda persiste com -1,3ºC neste momento. A mínima foi -3,9ºC na estação meteorológica (até às 6h).
Aqui em casa, mínima de -4,3ºC.


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2005 às 11:30)

Sim, penso que vamos ter muitas oportunidades em Dezembro


----------



## GranNevada (30 Nov 2005 às 13:46)

O Gerês ainda tem neve acima dos 1300 metros . Também consigo ver neve no Soajo , mas pouca .
Hoje aqui tivemos geada , também .


----------

